# Online Fertilizer Calculator



## kniveswood (Mar 17, 2005)

Introducing an online liquid fertilizer calculator, FertFriend. Difference from APC's own Fertilator is it's more focused on liquid fertilizers, and not as much functions as Fertilator at the moment.

Below is a list of supported products:

Kent Plant Supplement
Kent Pro Plant
LushGro Aqua
LushGro Micros
Nutrafin Plant Gro Iron Enriched
Nutrafin Plant Gro NPK
Seachem Flourish
Seachem Trace
Seachem Nitrogen
Seachem Phosphorus
Seachem Potassium
Seachem Iron
Seachem Equilibrium
Tetra FloraPride
Tropica Master Grow

Feedback and suggestions would be great! If you have information on other products to help add to the list, even better! Hope this can be useful to fellow planted hobbyists!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Very interesting calculator. I don't use much in the way of liqid ferts but it is still interesting. Assuming the calculations are correct, it could be very beneficial to folks that use liquid supplements.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## kniveswood (Mar 17, 2005)

Added support for Nutrafin Plant Gro Iron Enriched and Nutrafin Plant Gro NPK.


----------

